
Tesla 'to be probed by regulators' over privatisation plan - mboto
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-45201155
======
dunpeal
Musk's "funding secured" tweet was incredibly irresponsible. Subsequent
elaborations by Musk himself showed he had what amounts to an initial
expression of interest, at most.

His tweet seems like, at best, an impulsive, irresponsible action. At worst,
it's an emotional attempt to fend off, possibly even directly harm his many
critics and short-sellers.

This doesn't look good for him.

~~~
tmikaeld
The rumours of him being high when posting it does seem plausible,a person as
clever as musk should have expected condenses of such an action..

~~~
dunpeal
Being clever doesn't preclude being irrational, irresponsible, or, you know,
unstable...

His recent "pedo" tweet wasn't very productive either.

~~~
tmikaeld
True

------
deweller
What are the possible repercussions of an SEC investigation? Are they
significant?

Assuming for a second that this was just gamesmanship, it could be a great
strategy.

Many short sellers get their shorts cancelled due to their stops and lose a
lot of money. These short sellers (and others) will think twice about shorting
Tesla again and may move on to easier targets.

It could be that all Mr. Musk needs to do is create a plausible story that he
believed the funding was actually secured. If he can afford to defend the
lawsuits in court and afford the SEC penalties, this could be a big long term
win for the Tesla stock price.

------
quickben
Interesting. By the look of it Tesla will be the first company sued by the
shorts and longs at the same time.

Disrupting the corporate law :P

------
IBM
The Dirty Money episode on Tesla is going to be lit.

